# French Marigold (tagetes patula)



## goReptiles (Jul 5, 2010)

I bought some of these and was thinking about putting them in the tortoise enclosure (well repotting them for a while before doing so). I just want to make sure they are safe before I do that. I couldn't find anything other than potted marigold on the safe list.


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry, I can't find it on my lists either. I bet Kelly or Yvonne will know the answer.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 5, 2010)

Marigold has oily glands on the leaves and is very pungent-smelling. They use it as border plants to repel certain kinds of insects, and it is used in the making of perfumes. It has wide medicinal uses. I couldn't find anything about its toxicity.


----------



## goReptiles (Jul 6, 2010)

Guess, I will just wait and keep looking around... Like I said I can only find pot marigold on the lists, but I didn't know if French marigold was any different.

Thanks


----------



## Itort (Jul 6, 2010)

Pot marigold is genus Calendula and French marigold is genus Tagetes. Two different related plants. Torts will eat them but in my case not high on RFs prefered menu.


----------



## goReptiles (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks. I realized two different species. I was just mentioning that the pot marigold was the only one I saw on the lists. Are the French marigolds safe in case they do eat them? Flowers, leaves, and stems? They're really more for my Russian outdoor pen.


----------



## goReptiles (Jul 6, 2010)

I found the species on a toxic plant list:
http://www.tortoise.org/general/poisonp.html

Well, actually the link was provided to me by someone.


----------



## stells (Jul 7, 2010)

Tagetes... aren't good


----------

